# Found hiding in a tree



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw this carving while passing through Piper City, IL yesterday. I just wanted to share the artist's work. Nice job.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

darn nice chain saw carving - trying to figure out the tree species


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that was not all done with a chain saw…

But very nice carving indeed!

It looks like it has been stained to help protect it from the elements longer. I would guess it is cedar of some sort.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

From the wide prop roots, it may be elm. I don't think it is a cedar, they rarely get that big in our area. I have passed by it for 20 years, but I sure don't remember what type of tree it is.


----------



## Lefty53 (Apr 23, 2018)

That is definitely some great work!! I am amazed by the talent some people have! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nicely done! 
Is that a cypress tree trunk?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

No, it is not. It is in a farm town about 100 miles south of Chicago. No cypress growing there.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Pretty neat, sometimes a reminder of what we should all keep in mind, no matter what race, religion, or political party we are from. America, right or wrong, still the best darned country going. I'd get along with who ever lives there.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

+100% on that. We can all enjoy learning here if we keep politics off the site. The carving may have started with a chain saw, but the person definitely has talent. I go by there a few times a year, maybe someone will be outside to tell me more about it. It could also be an ash tree, we have thousands of them to the ash borer.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

it could of well been done with a chainsaw,i have an eagle carved from a redwood log totally done with a chainsaw.the base does look like it was smoothed out with a grinder or sander perhaps.how ever it was done it's gorgeous work.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Not Ash, it's too white. That looks like a Cedar, or something really red. Maybe not here, but most of the folks doing tree art leave it natural, so I don't think it's dye, and the flag makes color imbalance of the pic looking like it isn't the case.

"how ever it was done it's gorgeous work."

You can say that again buddy.


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes seen it many times as well. Nice to see others from around here on this forum and noticing as well. Small town not many would have heard of.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

dbeck, do you know what kind of tree it was? I have been using campus road as 115 is getting rough. I just didn't notice over the years. It looks large for an Osage orange, any other ideas? It would have eaten a pile of chains if it is.


----------

